# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα διαδρόμου pegasus  ε1

## Koynelos

Γειά σας έχω ένα διαδρομο 15 ετών χωρίς πρόβλημα. Τους τελευταίους μήνες ανοίγει κανονικά εω μόλις ανεβω πάνω μετά από 30 δευτερα σταματάει και βγάζει ε1. Είναι τσεκαρισμένο και το μοτερ και η πλακέτα και τα δύο μαζί χωρίς προβλημα

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Να τσεκάρεις το αισθητήριο ταχύτητας.Είναι είτε με 2 καλώδιο(απλό reed switch ) το οποίο διαβάζει ότι κινείται μέσω ενός μικρού μαγνήτη (επάνω στο πλαστικό μέρους του ράουλου).Είτε, είναι  με optocoupler(3 ή και παραπάνω καλώδια) το οποίο είναι τοποθετημένο πάνω στο δισκάκι που περιστρέφεται με το μοτέρ. Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία, όταν αφαιρέσεις όλο το καπάκι και θα σου πω τα υπόλοιπα.
Στους Pegasus είναι απλο, reed απο όσο θυμάμαι

----------


## nikostrimmer

> Γειά σας έχω ένα διαδρομο 15 ετών χωρίς πρόβλημα. Τους τελευταίους μήνες ανοίγει κανονικά εω μόλις ανεβω πάνω μετά από 30 δευτερα σταματάει και βγάζει ε1. Είναι τσεκαρισμένο και το μοτερ και η πλακέτα και τα δύο μαζί χωρίς προβλημα


Δες αν σου παρουσιαζει το ίδιο προβλημα και χωρίς να εισαι επάνω. Αν αυτό παρουσιαζεται μόνο όταν εισαι πανω και σε 30 sec μάλλον ο ταπητας θέλει αλλαγή μετά από 15 χρόνια. Επίσης το speed sensor   αν είναι πανω στον στατορα του μοτέρ καθαρίζεται με ένα πινελακι και ισιώνει συνήθως α δεν έχει χαλάσει. Επίσης άνοιξε και τα πλαστικά καπάκια του μοτέρ και δες αν έχουν καρβουνιλα σκόνη από την τριβή τους με τον ρήτορα. Εκεί πρέπει να φυσήξεις με blower  ή πιστολακι μαλλιών.

----------

mikemtb73 (12-05-21)

----------

